# Post your Cigarbid deals and steals



## sqc049 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey guys, I did a search and didn't turn anything up, so I decided to start a new thread. Everyone knows that some good deals can be found on Cigarbid. This is a thread to post up some of those deals.

Last night I won an auction for Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto - Box of 25 for $127 dollars. I'm pretty pumped. 

Lets hear what deals you guys have gotten.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

CHIMP - Cbid Historical Information Management Program
^If you're interested in a searchable history of cbid deals.

I find I get the best prices on private auctions and the like. The one I remember the most is probably the lot of 10 Perdomo Lot 23 churchills that I got for 22.50 I think. Or was it 27.50? Either way, they are awesome cigars for that price.

Also, next time youre looking for those padillas, try here:

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/proddisp.asp?item=CS-FPM&stext=madness

Where they have 5 packs for $25

and use the free shipping code to get em,

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm2

Not much of a price difference, but it's a bit cheaper, and there's no hassle of bidding!

Good luck and good bidding!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Guys just keep in mind the following:

_If a member posts a thread that is specifically intended to give members a chance to see a sale/deal then that thread should be started in the Retail section.

If a member took advantage of an offer or sale and would like to ask opinions or share his good fortune then that thread should be started in the General Cigar Discussion section._

I will be difficult for the Mods. to move posts or specific parts of post into the appropriate areas.

Thanks for your cooperation with this.

Dave


----------



## OracleSmoke (Feb 28, 2009)

Another thumbs up for CHIMP.

I bid the lowest price point won on everything. Eventually I win what I want. My goal is to help drive DOWN the prices found on CBid, not help them increase. We all win with lower prices.

I only pay more money for smokes that are from age old mfg that are known rarities. Some of the lesser name mfg. with high prices don't attract me, because eventually they can be had for pennies on the dollar compared to what the big pump retailers try to lead you to believe.

One example, Gukha. To me, this is a CI promo brand from start to finish. As I've read elsewhere, maybe in this blog, we're told the MSRP is astronomical for a brand in it's infancy, yet you can get it today and today only for a fraction. Then next week it's still being sold for a fraction of MSRP.

So for me, most everything I get from Cbid is usually the LOW price found on CHIMP, or below.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

One of my best deals was also the first one I actually won, a box of 5 Vegas Anomalies. That's what got me hooked on C-Bid, and I went pretty nuts on it for the next 3 1/2 months, or so. I had to cut myself off, more or less. I haven't bought anything on there since the end of February. I'm unreasonably proud of my restraint. I still check it once in a while, and I low-balled a couple of things since then, but I knew I probably wasn't going to win them. I just haven't seen much on there lately that I found compelling, unless they were already over the price I was willing to pay.


----------



## sqc049 (Apr 6, 2008)

PerpetualNoob said:


> One of my best deals was also the first one I actually won, a box of 5 Vegas Anomalies. That's what got me hooked on C-Bid, and I went pretty nuts on it for the next 3 1/2 months, or so. I had to cut myself off, more or less. I haven't bought anything on there since the end of February. I'm unreasonably proud of my restraint. I still check it once in a while, and I low-balled a couple of things since then, but I knew I probably wasn't going to win them. I just haven't seen much on there lately that I found compelling, unless they were already over the price I was willing to pay.


I hadn't been on C-bid for months and was looking to score a box of Casa Fuego, but I got outbid at the last minute. I threw a bid in on the Padillas and it turns out I won them. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

On another forum someone wanted to see what I actually bought all year because I posted my haul pictures there.. well because this thread is only about Cbid purchases.. I'll only list my Cbid purchases here
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
719922 Camacho 10th Anniversary 11/18 (21) 1 of 1 at $124.00 WON May 06, 08:34 PM 

719892 A. Fernandez Robusto (20) 1 of 1 at $43.00 WON May 06, 07:46 PM 

718148 Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro 'R' - Box of 20 1 of 1 at $43.00 WON May 05, 11:05 PM 

717985 Casa Fuego Belicoso - Box of 21 1 of 1 at $43.00 WON May 04, 11:22 PM 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
713694 Don Pepin Garcia My Father No. 4 Lancero (23) 1 of 1 at $145.00 WON Apr 26, 08:42 PM 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Order Confirmation #: CB0883463 View Invoice Shipped Apr-23-2009 via UPS 
711837 Rocky Patel Signature Lancero - Box of 10 1 of 1 at $25.00 WON Apr 21, 11:16 PM 


711507 Rocky Patel Summer Collection Robusto (20) 1 of 1 at $55.00 WON Apr 20, 11:28 PM 


710804 Oliva Master Blends II Torpedo (20) 1 of 1 at $208.00 WON Apr 19, 10:15 PM 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Order Confirmation #: CB0877672 View Invoice Shipped Apr-09-2009 via UPS 
706586 Cabaiguan Robustos Extra (24) 1 of 1 at $133.00 WON Apr 08, 08:27 PM 


705558 Vibe Corojo by Rocky Patel Corona - Box of 20 1 of 1 at $28.00 WON Apr 07, 11:55 PM 


704175 CAO Lx2 Belicoso (20) 1 of 1 at $105.00 WON Apr 05, 08:03 PM 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Order Confirmation #: CB0874523 View Invoice Shipped Apr-03-2009 via UPS 
703740 Oliva Master Blends II Churchill (20) 1 of 1 at $208.00 WON Apr 01, 10:30 PM 


700751 La Aroma de Cuba Monarch 4 of 4 at $15.00 WON Mar 28, 09:42 PM 


700751 La Aroma de Cuba Monarch 1 of 1 at $15.00 WON Mar 28, 09:42 PM 


700677 Cu-Avana Maduro Series Robusto 2 of 2 at $7.50 WON Mar 27, 11:06 PM 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Order Confirmation #: CB0871457 View Invoice Shipped Mar-26-2009 via UPS 
700181 CAO 65th Anniversary Moda (10) 1 of 1 at $52.00 WON Mar 25, 07:40 PM 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Order Confirmation #: CB0868567 View Invoice Shipped Mar-19-2009 via UPS 
697292 Verdadero Organic Toro (20) 1 of 1 at $34.00 WON Mar 18, 11:52 PM 


697239 Padilla Signature 1932 Toro (25) 1 of 1 at $120.00 WON Mar 18, 10:30 PM 


695469 Mi Barrio by Don Pepin Garcia El Puro (20) 1 of 1 at $160.00 WON Mar 16, 10:32 PM 


695466 Man O' War Torpedo (22) 1 of 1 at $77.50 WON Mar 16, 10:29 PM 


695438 Gurkha Louis XIII Robusto Tubos (3) 1 of 1 at $23.00 WON Mar 16, 10:01 PM 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Order Confirmation #: CB0865660 View Invoice Shipped Mar-13-2009 via UPS 
693802 Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas Invictos (25) 1 of 1 at $76.00 WON Mar 11, 08:46 PM 


691176 Digital Hygrometer 1 of 1 at $15.00 WON Mar 08, 09:40 PM 


691364 Don Pepin Garcia Imperiales (25) 1 of 1 at $105.00 WON Mar 08, 08:19 PM 


690240 CAO Lx2 Hat 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Mar 07, 11:11 PM 


681829 La Aurora 1495 Series Robusto - 10 Cigars 2 of 2 at $31.00 WON Mar 05, 11:50 PM 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Order Confirmation #: CB0862774 View Invoice Shipped Mar-05-2009 via UPS 
691012 Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo (20) 1 of 1 at $85.00 WON Mar 04, 11:15 PM 


688358 Padilla Series '68 Torpedo (20) 1 of 1 at $70.00 WON Mar 01, 10:28 PM 


688245 CAO Brazilia Box-Press (20) 1 of 1 at $73.50 WON Mar 01, 07:41 PM

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Title: Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo Robusto (20)
Qty: 1
Price: $29.50
Lot #: 685159
Auction Closed: 2009-02-22 23:57:00.0 

Title: Camacho 10th Anniversary 6' x 60 (21)
Qty: 1Price: $130.00
Lot #: 685002
Auction Closed: 2009-02-22 19:57:00.0 

Title: Perdomo Habano Torpedo Corojo (20)
Qty: 1Price: $67.00
Lot #: 688169
Auction Closed: 2009-02-25 22:41:00.0 

Title: Cubao No. 2 Torpedo (20)
Qty: 1Price: $100.00
Lot #: 685015
Auction Closed: 2009-02-22 20:18:00.0 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Title: 5 Vegas Cask-Strength II Toro
Qty: 1
Price: $19.50
Lot #: 682089
Auction Closed: 2009-02-16 20:22:00.0 

Title: 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle - 12 Cigars
Qty: 1Price: $31.00
Lot #: 683137
Auction Closed: 2009-02-17 22:56:00.0 

Title: 5 Vegas Miami Torpedo (20)
Qty: 1
Price: $65.00
Lot #: 681836
Auction Closed: 2009-02-15 19:31:00.0 

Title: Padilla 1948 Churchill - Box of 20
Qty: 1Price: $69.99
Lot #: 681826Auction 
Closed: 2009-02-17 23:50:00.0 

Title: Camacho 1962 Pre-Embargo (25)
Qty: 1Price: $154.00
Lot #: 682723
Auction Closed: 2009-02-16 21:11:00.0 
Title: Legends Series - Perdomo (20)
Qty: 1Price: $45.00Lot #: 684647
Auction Closed: 2009-02-18 22:07:00.0 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Title: Camacho 10th Anniversary 11/18
Qty: 1Price: $31.00
Lot #: 676018
Auction Closed: 2009-02-02 22:45:00.0 

Title: Don Pepin Garcia My Father No. 4 Lancero (23)
Qty: 1Price: $139.00
Lot #: 675811
Auction Closed: 2009-02-01 20:39:00.0


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ace, you need help lol


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't been on cbid for about a month thankfully! There are definately some great deals on there, but I need to wait and resist the urge to get on that site until I have more funds available. 

My last great purchases (to me anyways) was when I got two 5-packs of 5 Vegas Miami M5 for $15 each, A 5 pack of 5 Vegas Limitada '08 for $15 bucks, Quite a few Pepin singles I have yet to try, Then 4 Padron '64 Anny's. 

I'm just glad I stopped when I did, I was starting to run out of room in my coolerdor and didn't have room to make another! But, if it wasn't for cbid. I wouldn't have had found my favorite cigar...the 5 Vegas Miami.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Add another box of Oliva Master Blends 2

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 720185

I figured someone would have outbid me.. these usually go over $200


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

I assume the truck behind you has actually been converted into a humidor? Maybe a Hummidor?



Acesfull said:


> On another forum someone wanted to see what I actually bought all year because I posted my haul pictures there.. well because this thread is only about Cbid purchases.. I'll only list my Cbid purchases here
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 719922 Camacho 10th Anniversary 11/18 (21) 1 of 1 at $124.00 WON May 06, 08:34 PM
> 
> ...


----------

